# Hydro Newbie first time grow



## tater_salad (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a long time smoker (first time in Vietman), first time grower. I have ordered a stealth grow cabinet that should be here next week. I have all the stuff I need to get growing hydroponically. I have spent the last two weeks reading info from the internet (forums and how to} and watched a couple of different videos. This hydoponic growing is all starting to come together, but I have a few questions for all the experts out there
Here are my questions:
I've seen alot of advice to newbies to start their first grow with bagseed. It appears the success rate on first time hydro grows is piss poor, and you shouldn't throw your money away buying good seeds. This old fart didn't have bagseed, so I have some BC Mango, and Northern Lights coming. If successful at getting any of these seeds up to a mother plant I plan on cloning down the road. Is it possible for a first time hydro grower to pull off a decent crop? I know there is a steep learning curve with this growing stuff and there is nothing like on the job training, but I hope by buying good equipment and doing my homework in 2 or 3 months I'll be smoking some stuff that will knock my **** in the dirt.
Was BC Mango and Northern Lights a good choice for a Newbie? If not, I'm open to suggestions. 
Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, good luck.  I'm new too, and don't know anything about hydro, except that "ebb&flow" sounds the easiest.  Which method are you planning to use?


----------



## blunt (Jan 5, 2008)

welcome... im a new grower also and just started my 2nd grow after killing everything (bagseed) the first time. i have one plant left from the first grow but its so stressed and beat up i just retired it to live out its life in the house. 
for me it was a big learning curve and i had all really good equiptment,lights,nutes etc etc. if you could do it wrong i did it. i over watered,underwatered,nute burned . my 2nd crop is only a week old but i sure hope this does better. i have 2 250w MH for vegging and 1 1000w HPS for flower and a stoneybud ebb and flow. good luck to you. i wish i had some good advice but if youre like me you learn best from mistakes. keep reading and give it a shot.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 5, 2008)

How would you rate your budget on a scale of 1-10 1 being the lowest.

What supplies do you have available to you.

Is rockwool readily available.

It is possible for first time growers to get fantastic results first time out.

Its about getting the correct knowledge and not taking on a method thats too advanced too early.

I've attached a picture of a plant grown by someone i know, this was his first grow, he did really well for his first time out.


----------



## tater_salad (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the encouraging advice. I have a pretty much unlimited buget (8). Getting all the stuff I need is no problem. Wish me well.


----------



## BenDover (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck with your future grow! 

Now, what are you waiting for? Get started, and start a grow journal! :banana: :bongin:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the hydro, heh.... The grow journal in my sig is my first ever attempt at hydro too.... I can't grow in soil, but hydro seems to have come pretty easy to me..... just remember, be careful with nutes and all..... your plants are going to be pulling nutes right out of the water several times a day  and a lil  means a LOT when adding heh...

Good Luck and remember..... HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 7, 2008)

you can definetely be successful on you first grow tater salad. 

and most people have better luck there first time with hydro over soil.

plants can servive a while with little nutrition if water and oxygen are abundant- so if there is one good thing to remember for your first grow, forget what the instructions say on the back of your nutrients, 'when in doubt ALWAYS UnderFeed'.

most plants will Not stunt growth if they are Underfed consistantly, they just wont produce as much-
however they will stunt if they are overfed. Best thing i have ever learned right there* 

Good luck bro let us know how it goes


----------

